# I hate Linux



## sarincv (Jun 24, 2006)

I hate linux for the following reasons.

---It is very difficult to install on a system having another OS

---Irritating when installing packages due to dependancies

---All linux do'nt support all audio n graphics cards( I had problems with SUSE
.screen goes blank after booting)

---It is not at all user friendly. A new user always struggles

---Don't have our favourite applications
(Can't play mp3s and videos in ubuntu)

Windows is the best!!!


----------



## Official Techie (Jun 24, 2006)

sarincv said:
			
		

> I hate linux for the following reasons.
> 
> ---It is very difficult to install on a system having another OS
> 
> ...



linux installation is very much easier than windows u think its not user friendly coz i yhink that u have been using windows from a considerable time


----------



## sarincv (Jun 24, 2006)

I am now familiar with linux. I was saying about new users. Linux created lot of problems to me...


----------



## sarincv (Jun 24, 2006)

Installation becomes difficult when there is another OS


----------



## JGuru (Jun 24, 2006)

Linux has become more easy than the days I was using SCO Unix!! You are newbie
to Linux after using Windows OS for years. Linux is a far superior OS than Windows.
 It will take time to unlearn things that you have learnt using Windows , and learn
new things in Linux. So be patient. If you don't know, you can ask the people here
for help. We are ready to help you.


----------



## sarincv (Jun 24, 2006)

The main problem is the package dependancies. I don't have an intrnet connection at home. I am using broadband from my college.


----------



## cyberzook (Jun 24, 2006)

yeah linux is not quite user friendly.. 
I dont get 5.1 sound in my SuSE 10.0
I am unable to connect to dataone(UT-300R2). Its so simple in windows..


----------



## Desmond (Jun 24, 2006)

Theres no need to double post!
Please delete one post.

Linux is not too user friendly, thats true, but, a good playground for a geek like me. I like challenges in OSs. I didnot find any documentation to install Linux on my Single volume NTFS Hard drive. I did it on my own.

If you find Linux difficult, only thing you can do is experiment and practice (of course you cant be that lazy). Nothing's difficult without practice.


----------



## borg (Jun 24, 2006)

Yeah man, unlike what Linux zealots say, Linux still has a long long way to go. Linux simply cannot fulfill its dreams of becomming th dominant OS in its current form.

To be fare however i would like to add that changes are taking place, albiet very very slowly.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 24, 2006)

Whatcha talkin' bout?

Only if the User friendliness is cranked up a bit more, Linux can overtake Windows any time as the most dominant OS. Already most Servers accross the world use Linux. Also it is more secure then windows anyday. Also it can be used as Desktop OS.

I am dedicated to spread Linux accross most PCs of my Friends.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 24, 2006)

It depends on people's perspective and knowledge. I have used both Linux and Windows equally and am at equal ease with both. 
Those who have used linux more will be at home with linux and will find windows very difficult and vice versa.

And please avoid flame wars and linux v/s windows here or else I will have to lock the topic. If you have something constructive to say please do so but avoid fighting at all costs.


----------



## paragkalra (Jun 24, 2006)

IF user friendliness is enhanced, Linux will loose its security and stabilty. Hence Linux is  good the way it is  at present. If you feel to make  some changes in Linux then you can design your own linux. Such is the flexibility provided by linux which no OS at present provides.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 24, 2006)

I seriously havent seen any match to linux's customize ability. (I doubt mac has it, neways I havent used it...) It does take a few hours configuring it but once you are done, vroom, it beats Windows hands down, and looks so amazing. I love it now. 2 years back I used Xandros and liked it, thats what compelled me to stick to linux someday, since Xandros was paid.

I think for n00bs its better if they stick to live disks and xandros/linspire free versions (trial) for a month or so so that they understand some basic stuff. Ppl are so long addicted to windows that they are hardly patient enough to see beyond its limited powers.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 24, 2006)

linux is the fastest growing software movement today. simply if u don't like linux just change to windows for some $$.linux is only os which is free.once u configure it ur own way u will never use windows


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 24, 2006)

so is this like competition windows vs linux............
they are already many threads....

ans is if u dont work hard to make linux ur user friendly system..dont make comments.......
windows and linux are gud in their own way......i love them both..


----------



## mediator (Jun 26, 2006)

@sarincv.......my uncle used to say the same thing about windows when he first sat on it!
Neways I have only one thing to tell u..........u face obstacles first with linux,agreed but after configuring and customizing which take less time than installing drivers/antivirus/anitspyware/softwares on windows u'll experience a complete freedom! I mean u wont have to worry about nething like u do for windows for viruses/BSODs etc!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 26, 2006)

Just tried kororaa these days & damn, linux user friendliness sux big time

1) Why do I have to edit the xorg.config file manually, to change the resolution or load new NVIDIA drivers, can't I chose it from some menu etc, or something like Windows or Mac, just do that for me & run the script internally, isn't that what Mac & Windows do

2) The new NVIDIA drivers need the kernel source files, cos they need to be compiled, why is that so......isn't there a standard in linux, in which one linux drivers works everywhere?

3) Mac OS X finder & Windows Explorer are much better then nautilus of Gnome...trust me

4) How to customize, isn't this something which should be given in some manual, or should be allowed to do so easily.....I don't want to run 100000 commands & edit 100 of files

5) After I install, I have to hunt for drivers, reason...one driver of one linux doesn't fit to any other linux....where the hell is ease of use here, my audigy & onboard audio, both don't work

6) Software installation is not easy like double click,, make package, compile from source & god knows what else....can't it do it automatically in the background & show me what’s going on, just in graphical way like Windows installer, or simply drag & drop, like Mac OS application installation

7) by default only mpeg play, can't play mp4, mov, rm, anything else, at least give me an option in the media player or the OS itself that the codec is not here & I have to download & install "particular codec" & do so automatically, in the background, instead of making me download, then unpack, compile...make from source & lots of other tasks

The claim, that the companies are doing it for free....so give them some time etc, is not an excuse...cos they make money by the support etc, so why not give me that support & make it easy

Linux won't loose its security, if they just give something like Desktop properties of Windows XP or even add/remove program, just remove the damn commanding completely


----------



## mehulved (Jun 26, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Just tried kororaa these days & damn, linux user friendliness sux big time


You were all praises for it 2 days back???


			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> 1) Why do I have to edit the xorg.config file manually, to change the resolution or load new NVIDIA drivers, can't I chose it from some menu etc, or something like Windows or Mac, just do that for me & run the script internally, isn't that what Mac & Windows do


I have no clue on this topic so I'd rather keep my mouth shut in this case.


			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> 2) The new NVIDIA drivers need the kernel source files, cos they need to be compiled, why is that so......isn't there a standard in linux, in which one linux drivers works everywhere?


There is read up on it. You need to do some lessons before speaking up.


			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> 3) Mac OS X finder & Windows Explorer are much better then nautilus of Gnome...trust me


I dunno about finder. But Explorer is better than Nautilus or even Konqueror! Please I will fall off my seat laughing. Don't make such jokes. Ever heard Nautilius of for that matter any other file manager in linux crashing the whole system?


			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> 4) How to customize, isn't this something which should be given in some manual, or should be allowed to do so easily.....I don't want to run 100000 commands & edit 100 of files


You don't even know of the commands that exist in linux and you are speaking. Linux has a big manual right inside the system. Type 'man' at the command prompt. Or itf you are scared that you can't remember so many commands then you can see help under System in GNOME panel.


			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> 5) After I install, I have to hunt for drivers, reason...one driver of one linux doesn't fit to any other linux....where the hell is ease of use here, my audigy & onboard audio, both don't work


I can easily find whatever drivers I need after some searches on google. BTW, this isn't the fault of linux. Go and complain about this to the hardware manufacturers. they are the ones who don't supply the drivers.


			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> 6) Software installation is not easy like double click,, make package, compile from source & god knows what else....can't it do it automatically in the background & show me what’s going on, just in graphical way like Windows installer, or simply drag & drop, like Mac OS application installation


lol Did you ever try? RPM's can be installed by double clicking. Have you ever opened synaptic in Ubuntu or any debain based distro? It doesn't even need double click. Or if you can come down to prehistoric days of command line and type a rather complex command 
	
	



```
sudo apt-get install <name of the application>
```
 You need not click twice  .
Also, there's one project klik. Do some research on it. It lets you install software with just one click. Neat ain't it? Better than windows? Now, don't sit crying, it's still under devellopment and not included in any distro so it will be difficult installing the klik's framework. But, it has some prospects for the future.


			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> 7) by default only mpeg play, can't play mp4, mov, rm, anything else, at least give me an option in the media player or the OS itself that the codec is not here & I have to download & install "particular codec" & do so automatically, in the background, instead of making me download, then unpack, compile...make from source & lots of other tasks


Didn't you pay MS for that? Pay Novell or Red Hat and you will get all that and much more working out of the box and a lot better support than MS. Haven't you ever heard of copyright and IP's? If they don't allow linux to bundle their technologies for free what can linux vendors do?


			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> The claim, that the companies are doing it for free....so give them some time etc, is not an excuse...cos they make money by the support etc, so why not give me that support & make it easy


Pay them and get better support than MS. But, you'd never pay for it. Linux is something that should be obtained free na?


			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Linux won't loose its security, if they just give something like Desktop properties of Windows XP or even add/remove program, just remove the damn commanding completely


There is a lot of GUI now-a-days if you just care to look around. And if you want linux to become like windows forget it. 

As I told you the other day. You belong to windows community stick there. You have very good knowledge there. You are a misfit for linux philosophy, you will never find linux suiting your needs.
Let's better stay where we are more comfortable. Your knowledge lies with windows. Just stay there and help the windows community to scale bigger heights.

Don't try to make Linux into Windows. Or Ubuntu into OS X. You will never be able to do it. Each is different from the other and has it's own strenghts and weaknesses.


----------



## borg (Jun 26, 2006)

Typical Linux fanatic talk. Whenever someone makes some criticism of Linux, they turn around & start attacking Windows & throw abuse at the people. As if it means something!.



> lol Did you ever try? RPM's can be installed by double clicking. Have you ever opened synaptic in Ubuntu or any debain based distro? It doesn't even need double click. Or if you can come down to prehistoric days of command line and type a rather complex command
> Code:
> 
> sudo apt-get install <name of the application>



Sure, sure. When I double click an rpm on my FC5, it asks me which application to use to open it!. Also yum can only be used for applications on repositories. What if I have the software on a CD?. Linux installation procedures must be improved. It is nowhere as good as it can be. No matter what the Linux zealots say. 

I don't understand what is the problem with making Linux a little more user friendly. Linux fanatics have a misconception that making it easier to use will somehow make it bad. I don't how that can happen. Linux doesn't even have to be like Windows. Linux can be Linux & still be easy to use. It is currently not easy to use & it is not getting any easier to use either. There haven't been many improvements on this front. I have seen FC3 to FC5. Not much has changed in the ease of use department.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 26, 2006)

Fedora Core is just one distro.. Try others too, and you'l be amazed at how user friendly and easy linux can be! Linux is very scalable. I myself have both windows and linux. I agree i DO have to boot into windows for things. But otherwise linux takes care of 99% of things. And call me a zeelot or whatever, but now (after spending some time with linux) i feel the linux way of installing things *much* better! Try Synaptic or Adept. Anyway, the question is not which is better, but which works better for *you*. And please be mature enough, not to start flame wars on such a silly issue!


----------



## borg (Jun 26, 2006)

I ain't trying to start any war. Just discussiong issues, that all. Now if Linux fans start poking fun, just because someone made some criticism about Linux, then we have a problem.

I have tried ubuntu as well as Mandriva. I don't agree that synaptic or Yum or anything equivalent for that matter is sufficient. These are fo installing software from the net. What if i have a CD for example?. I can't install using synaptic or yum, can I?.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 26, 2006)

For that, there's the rpm or dpkg command. If you have the software on CD, it would most definately bundled with the dependancies.


----------



## prashanthnbhat (Jun 26, 2006)

if one needs to be a programmer to be working in an OS, how can it be so inviting? so effective?
earlier DOS was despised because you needed to learn all the commands. windows is so user friendly. no need to remember any commands. i'm not a windows programmer. but i've been using it effectively for 4 years.
i'm a new user of linux. just have installed a fedora. i'm not able to install a modem driver and connect to the net yet. i can't figure out what the problem is. red hat was no better.
therefore, even if windows is paid, it is better. it has evolved. win 98 was a little difficult. but the current win xp is the best


----------



## martian (Jun 26, 2006)

sarincv said:
			
		

> I hate linux for the following reasons.
> 
> ---It is very difficult to install on a system having another OS
> 
> ...



Oops.. Ayyo! How can anyone hate Linux? It's the best OS I've ever come across! Come on friend, once you start using it, you'll get to love it's sheer potential!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 26, 2006)

kalpik, u r just saying what i hate the most about linux, commanding

Ok, it's true that i like Windows cos it just works, linux maybe a secure OS as stated by the users etc, cos no one attacks linux, due to the reason only a few will be affected, & plz don't start the IIS vs Apache like discussion here

But, Linux is nowhere user friendly like Windows, Mehul, u yourself were having problem in burning the Windows Vista beta 2 DVD ISO with linux isn't it,  u had to download some udftools, just to recognise the UDF format in K3B ,although we assumed the file is curropt, but u didn't even try burning it in Nero

when i said, there is no standerd in linux due to which one driver for one distro doesn't work with many others, was i wrong?

Explorer crashing the whole system, plz stop comparing Windows 98 with Ubuntu 6 etc, in Windows XP even if explorer crash, it simply restarts, & nothing else crashes along with it, atleast this has never happened with me 

The hardware manufacturers have a bussiness to run, thye don't support linux properly, cos they will have to make many drivers, for many distros out there, remember in linux, one size doesn't fit all, in case of drivers, this is where i say, it lacks a standerd

RPM also asks me to chose an application to open it with, this is something which should be inbuilt in linux

If u remember, the only thing i liked in Linux until now, is XGL, as the capability that it used Hardware based UI rendering....although with Vista, this is something i won't miss anymore...so again linux seems inferior to Windows as far as user friendlyness goes


----------



## prashanthnbhat (Jun 26, 2006)

can anybody tell me, how to install a modem driver from a source RPM?


----------



## mehulved (Jun 26, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> But, Linux is nowhere user friendly like Windows, Mehul, u yourself were having problem in burning the Windows Vista beta 2 DVD ISO with linux isn't it,  u had to download some udftools, just to recognise the UDF format in K3B ,although we assumed the file is curropt, but u didn't even try burning it in Nero


I did try burning in nero and it threw me 1001 errors without any explaination. In the end it did turn out that the iso was bad. Infact MS could have made it easier if it had given md5sum or sha1sum. I compared md5sum of the torrent and my downloaded file. They didn't match. So, I do beileve it was corrupted.


			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> when i said, there is no standerd in linux due to which one driver for one distro doesn't work with many others, was i wrong?


no


			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Explorer crashing the whole system, plz stop comparing Windows 98 with Ubuntu 6 etc, in Windows XP even if explorer crash, it simply restarts, & nothing else crashes along with it, atleast this has never happened with me


It has happened to me in XP. Not only at my house but also at the cyber cafe. I haven't used any version of windows before XP.


			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> The hardware manufacturers have a bussiness to run, thye don't support linux properly, cos they will have to make many drivers, for many distros out there, remember in linux, one size doesn't fit all, in case of drivers, this is where i say, it lacks a standerd.


You can't complain if the hardware manufacturer's aren't ready to support linux. How can it be the fault of linux. If you were let alone in some maze without any help on how to come out of it, would you be able to come out by the most easiest way? Now, what if you had a map of the maze. It makes a big difference. One driver always fits all distros. If manufacturers can give out open source drivers then they can even be bundled right within the OS without end user ever having to care about it.


			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> RPM also asks me to chose an application to open it with, this is something which should be inbuilt in linux


OK my fault here. I haven't used rpm based distros for quite a while. Lately I did use FC5 but I am lot more at home with command line. Maybe I had made file association or something then. I can't be that sure right now.


			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> If u remember, the only thing i liked in Linux until now, is XGL, as the capability that it used Hardware based UI rendering....although with Vista, this is something i won't miss anymore...so again linux seems inferior to Windows as far as user friendlyness goes


That depends on each person's point of view. As I said I am equally used to windows and linux and find myself at equal ease with both UI's. As I said before. if you don't like linux, why do you care to use it? To make it function as OS X. Man OS X is a different OS and Linux can't function as OS X. 
As I said before too. Each OS has it's own strenghts and weaknesses, so does linux and windows. 
Both have diffirent aims. So, of course their designs and objectives will differ. 
And I am not saying that any OS is superior, cos I don't know any of the OS'es inside out.


----------



## borg (Jun 26, 2006)

The RPM/Deb way of installing is pathetic to be honest. It is really arcane & it doesn't give you any info at all. I remember, the first time I installed using rpm, I had no idea as to where the application was installed or if it was installed at all. No confirmation, no nothing. These are small things which have been totally ignored by the Linux designers. these small things go a long way I must say. A totally new way of installing software needs to be built.


----------



## rohandhruva (Jun 26, 2006)

sarincv said:
			
		

> I hate linux for the following reasons.
> 
> ---It is very difficult to install on a system having another OS


How can you say that is it difficult ? Just partition disk, and select that using a gui - distros like PCLinuxOS, Fedora, SUSE, Ubuntu have friendly graphical installers, so this is made _very_ easy !



			
				sarincv said:
			
		

> ---Irritating when installing packages due to dependancies


Ever heard of "apt" and "yum" ? And if you want gui, "synaptic" and "pirut" ?



			
				sarincv said:
			
		

> ---All linux do'nt support all audio n graphics cards( I had problems with SUSE
> .screen goes blank after booting)


Did you report bug on the suse bugzilla ? If you dont help the community, how can you expect perfection ? If you say "but, windows does it", it is because most manufacturers would do _anything_ to get their hardware work on windows, since that is what most people use - linux enjoys no such support.



			
				sarincv said:
			
		

> ---It is not at all user friendly. A new user always struggles


If you dont find PCLinuxOS and Ubuntu friendly, how can you even tolerate Windows ? PCLOS and Ubuntu are way more friendly than Windows, assuming that by "friendly" you mean a person will be able to find his way around. Atleast in most distros you don't click on "Start" to shut down your computer !



			
				sarincv said:
			
		

> (Can't play mp3s and videos in ubuntu)


Here, from #suse


> Novell did not include MP3 decoders/encoders in their distro because the Fraunhofer guys are greedy assholes. $60,000 is far from reasonable, *www.mp3licensing.com/royalty/software.html


Do you understand that though microsoft has the money to pay Fraunhoffer, Novell and other linux 
companies dont ! How about donating ?
Read the ubuntu page to know why linux can't support mp3 and other video codecs out of the box ! And ofcourse guides exist, to do just that - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30367
And, PCLinuxOS includes every possible codec by default - try it !



			
				sarincv said:
			
		

> Windows is the best!!!


Go troll somewhere else !

Most of your comments are made out of ignorance..


----------



## GNUrag (Jun 27, 2006)

rohandhruva said:
			
		

> Atleast in most distros you don't click on "Start" to shut down your computer !


LOL, that was the most insightful remark in this entire thread


----------



## vinayasurya (Jul 7, 2006)

If support is a prob with Linux then try Ubuntu forums and community pages. These are almost like technical support official. I was able to configure my dial up modem form dialuphowto in the ubuntu site. I solved many newbie problems through ubuntu community, Just search probablry you don't have to post anything; It wil be there just  posted by someone else.


----------



## vignesh (Jul 7, 2006)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> LOL, that was the most insightful remark in this entire thread



Ya.. I couldn`t stop laughing..


----------



## aprd (Jul 7, 2006)

people like convinient method-it is only humane!! but everyone will agree that the satisfaction one gets after he achieves his goal with much difficulty is quite different from winning the easy way!! so pay for windows and dull your mind and work at linux and improve the open source revolution!!
   Any person who has done any course on linux knows very well that you can do anything and everything imaginable -but you have to dedicate time and patience or else you may pay bill gates so that he puts in the time and dedication for you!!!


----------



## JGuru (Jul 7, 2006)

You buy a commercial version of Mandriva Linux Power Pack. Comes with 2 DVDs.Install software from the DVD, play 
VCD/DVD. Install drivers (NVidia, Radeon etc.,) 'Shutdown the PC using the Start button!!). Everyone will agree that 
how easy Linux is!! Most of you guys are using free version of Linux that can't bundle proprietary things like drivers, 
codecs etc., So you have to install them from the Net & configure it. Try to learn new things and unlearn things you learnt before.


----------



## rohandhruva (Jul 8, 2006)

Dont want to do any self advertising here, but have a look - *dhruva.be/index.php?page=Item&item=2006-02-13 16:44 

And that is for a simple software like audacity - try installing something that doesnt have an installer for windows.

On most modern linux distros, installing packages is even simpler - no need for a terminal. And borg, no one is poking fun - I will tell you what you did.

You went into a building full of gujjus, and there you said "gujjus suck" .. and this is what you get. Coming into an open source forum and saying something to the effect of linux sucks, is bound to start a flamewar.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 9, 2006)

well installing using synaptic is a piece of cake even for my father who started using ubuntu a month ago .


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 10, 2006)

rohandhruva said:
			
		

> On most modern linux distros, installing packages is even simpler - no need for a terminal. And borg, no one is poking fun - I will tell you what you did.



So, u r saying that follwoing this page to install a simple package like nvidia driver is better then the Windows method of clicking next & then clicking restart

Just one word......unless u r a geek, or coder etc, no one likes to go for command line, ok, it might be good to learn linux, but why should one go for linux, configure & compile it for 10 days, just so that it works properly (driver, packages etc), when in Windows or MacOS this happens easily.

make it user friendly, else linux will always be in the state in which it is today, & never make it to serious desktop use


----------



## GNUrag (Jul 10, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> make it user friendly, else linux will always be in the state in which it is today, & never make it to serious desktop use


GX, wait for 2 more years. As we talk here, there's a huge amount of work going on in usability improvement in both GNOME and KDE... Its just a matter of wait and watch.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 10, 2006)

well i agree 95% with GX .


----------



## mehulved (Jul 10, 2006)

And I don't agree 0.5 % with you'll. How can you blame linux if the thing is not the fault of linux at all.
Do you'll know what GPL is and what it says?
All linux distros are released under GPL. So, the distros are not allowed to bundle anything that is not compatible with GPL. Apps released under other OSS licenses are allowed but propreitory softwares cannot be given out at all. Or else people would not be free to distribute the cd's and a few other freedom's offered by GPL will be lost.
Now, the problem is that these vendors release their drivers as proprietory/ closed source. So, it is impossible to bundle them into the distro. This makes it harder to install drivers. So, with peculiar hardware like graphics cards life becomes a bit harder. 
FOSS community is working on making things eaiser. But, unless the vendors don't co-operate it is going to be a difficult job.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 10, 2006)

whatever the disuccion maybe, but one thing we all have to admit that nothing is perfect and every os has is pros & cons.so when choosing a os one should look advantages & limitation of it & choose whatever suits him most.afterall its all personal choice.like if a user does not want to type a few commands & is willing to shell out around 5k-10k for os,firewall,antivirus,office suite & many other fancy softwares(i unextimated the price of software it should be even more).so he should go far windows.the thing i like in linx is that i am safe without any av sanner or firewall eating my resoucres becuase i only have 256mb RAM so when my computers runs faster in linux than windows
            as far as linux/gnu is concerned don't expect to spoon feed u as u pay nothing to them. how can this be free.u should be feel thier greatness they are taking so much pain in guiding u.i know learning from e-books is not a easy job.consider this sitution that when u first used the computer u felt it as hard as linux.its only because of ur friends, family members or some basic course in computer help u.

 so i just want to say that u should learn linux from anyone near u if u are not eased with learing from reading books. a live demo is very easy to gasp instead of reading piles of books.so if are having some difficulties in linux do join some classes or find a friends with vast know-how of linux(not very hope ful to find one).its just the matter of getting used to it.



> Adaption is the key to success



regards,
gary


----------



## drsethi (Jul 10, 2006)

Linux is different from Windows. You will have to learn it. Free versions donot have proprietery software. So new Linux lover is in great confusion. Take help from Linux Community. My advise, for newbies installation should be supervised by a Linux Guru. If properly installed, Linux is far better than Windows. I am using SuSE Linux 10.1. Initially I had many problems like video codecs but now I like and prefer Linux in my daily use.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 10, 2006)

mehul

It's not the properity drives....nvidia releses their drivers in such form, so that it can be installed on any linux, cos as i said previously, there is no standerd in linux drivers, one driver doesn't work anywhere else

GNU

I hope they do that, it's required...atleast a driver standerd should be followed...so that there is only one driver..which works with all linux distros. ALSA & XGL are to nascent right now

other then this...all the dependencies should be installed by default


----------



## JGuru (Jul 11, 2006)

If you guys want to use a very user-friendly Linux. Buy Mandriva Linux 2006 
 (Commercial version). It's so easy. Install Windows fonts, configure which O.S to
 boot , install software from the DVD, automatically mounts Windows partitions,
 including NTFS partitions ( read, write etc., ), play MP3, MPEG, VCD/DVD.
 Install & run Windows applications. Forget Fedora Core 5. Mandriva is so easy
 that even a kid will learn & use linux efficiently in a week!!


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 11, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> mehul
> 
> It's not the properity drives....nvidia releses their drivers in such form, so that it can be installed on any linux, cos as i said previously, there is no standerd in linux drivers, one driver doesn't work anywhere else
> 
> ...


i am damm sure that u tryng ubuntu or planning to try it??


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 11, 2006)

i repartioned my harddisk today...got a 12 GB partition with Vista build 5646 installed on it....i m not activating it, insted i will install kubuntu on it, ones i get all the info i need...like that FAT32 problem i faced


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 11, 2006)

so my logical guess was right!!


----------



## GNUrag (Jul 11, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> mehul
> 
> It's not the properity drives....nvidia releses their drivers in such form, so that it can be installed on any linux, cos as i said previously, there is no standerd in linux drivers, one driver doesn't work anywhere else


GX, that's all rubbish.. 

Do you know about X.org server? X server comes bundled with all the drivers for all the graphics chipsets whose manufacturers have opened their specs for the public. And you surely dont have an idea how STANDARD those drivers are.. X.org server runs on dozens of distros, couple of BSDs, Solarises and what not. Is this not standard? If supporting several dozens of graphics cards out of the box is not standard then i dont know what is.

However its another matter when it comes to binary-only drivers published by nVidia and ATI... these two manufacturers have very huuggggeee portions of their graphics card technology patented. 

Even if they want to opensource the drivers, they cant do it.. otherwise they'll die  fighting each other for technology theft and sueing each other.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 11, 2006)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> However its another matter when it comes to binary-only drivers published by nVidia and ATI... these two manufacturers have very huuggggeee portions of their graphics card technology patented.
> 
> Even if they want to opensource the drivers, they cant do it.. otherwise they'll die  fighting each other for technology theft and sueing each other.


One Day  when OSS becomes the norm,sure nVidia and ATI will Open-Source their's....


----------



## vignesh (Jul 11, 2006)

I am really waiting for that day....


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 12, 2006)

welll...they can't

there are many technical reasons, such as nvidia's OpenGL & DirectX compilers in the drivers...because of which they are able to get more performance with only drivers updates...

btw...keeping this aside....intel is the only company, i have seen with tru open source gfx drivers, with intel 965G chipset & GMA X3000 i hope this goes right & linux can get some serious XGL performance, with OpenGL 2.0


----------



## Prince Stephen Ranji (Jul 13, 2006)

Linux is userfriendly also easy to operate,

---It is very difficult to install on a system having another OS
Reply:First install Windows 98/2000/xp then install Linux

---Irritating when installing packages due to dependancies
Reply: include --aid command with regular ivh command
example for installing firefox rpm:rpm -ivh firefox.xxx --aid
you can also add commands like --force,--replacepkgs if you get errors again

---All linux do'nt support all audio n graphics cards( I had problems with SUSE
.screen goes blank after booting)
Linux automatically probes for audio & video cards if you have problem in init 5 try removing /etc/xinetd/x11/xorg.conf and enter command setup then display linux will automatically probe your video card then check whether service xinetd is running (service xinetd status) if it is off on it (chkconfig xinetd --levels 35 on) then restart computer

All other things you mentioned is not at all true there are plenty of mp3/video players for linux

I am a Redhat Certified Engineer,my RHCE Certificate number is 804006660921007


----------



## djmykey (Jul 13, 2006)

O believe me I tried Ubuntu Linux 5.10 and it suckked donkey balls man. Dependecy errors all over the place even with the net access and all. So now back on Win XP and surfing wide. I mean what is this os where I have to install packages or plugins for whatever new software I need. Whoever talked abt freedom. MP3 support in Ubuntu cracked my skull, whereas it was a breeze in Slack or RH. Damn u ppl might be really geeky to use ubuntu and all.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 13, 2006)

That's what I had meant when I said you need to learn how things work in Linux. If you try doing things the wrong way you'll be neck deep in trouble. Did you even try to read ubuntu-wiki? Did you use synaptic/apt for installing softwares? NO. Then how can you complain about it?
Well Ubuntu is a minimal distro compared to Red Hat/SUSe/Mandriva. Those distros install a lot of softwares by defualt. Ubuntu tries to keep it minimal as they can't afford to ship tons of DVD free to anyone. IF you want you can download their DVD from the site. You will face quite a lot lesser of dependancy problems later.
And ubuntu or any other distro cannot legally include mp3 support cos of copyright infringement. But, they have given it on thier wiki on how to include mp3 support
check their wiki on ubuntuguide.org


----------



## djmykey (Jul 13, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Did you use synaptic/apt for installing softwares? NO. Then how can you complain about it?


Yes I did, dint u see it was giving my loads of dependencies errors so I left doing anything abt it. It was showing needed packages which were not even there in the list.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 13, 2006)

djmykey said:
			
		

> Yes I did, dint u see it was giving my loads of dependencies errors so I left doing anything abt it. It was showing needed packages which were not even there in the list.


I believe U use Ubuntu Dapper 6.06.
For Ur help,am posting my /etc/apt/sources.list below:check ur sources.list with mine and change or edit as needed.AND about error messages,the new APT in Dapper may give error messages due to not installed gpg-key for that repo.add the gpg key as described in sources.list.

```
root@prakash-desktop:~# cat /etc/apt/sources.list
deb file:/var/cache/apt-build/repository apt-build main
# Automatically generated sources.list
# *www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
#
# If you get errors about missing keys, lookup the key in this file
# and run these commands (replace KEY with the key number)
#
# gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY
# gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -

# Ubuntu supported packages (packages, GPG key: 437D05B5)
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted

# Ubuntu community supported packages (packages, GPG key: 437D05B5)
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates universe multiverse
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe multiverse

# Seveas' packages (packages, GPG key: 1135D466)
deb *seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas dapper-seveas all

# Cipherfunk multimedia packages (packages, GPG key: 33BAC1B3)
deb ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/ dapper main

# Penguin Liberation Front (packages)
deb *packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ dapper free non-free
# The Opera browser (packages)
deb *deb.opera.com/opera etch non-free
```
Also dont compare and search for Windows OS like things in GNU/Linux.this is a much more superior Operating System than Windows,AND it needs in your part to learn this new OS.so best of LUX If U use Breezy Badger U can upgrade to Dapper by taking below guide:
*help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades#head-8f6f04846f29e7ce769e50cbfd30f0d4a301f12c
*www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-upgrade-from-ubuntu-linux-breezy-to-dapper.html


----------



## djmykey (Jul 14, 2006)

See first of all I wrote in my first post in this thread that I was on 5.10. So now dont tell me that diff versions of ubuntu have different repositries. 

Secondly I wasnt comparing Win with Linux man. R u mad or making me 1. And if u expected that I was gonna do that then sorry boss. I know the diff bet OSS and Windows. So u can save ur speech and do something else good. Abt Ubuntu maybe Im gonna dump it and try some other distro. Only if slack had something like apt or synaptic. It wudve been my ideal tux


----------

